# 3 months since finished hypno report.



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hi everyone,I know I haven't been around lately, but I'm trying to be more "regular"







now!Anyways, it's almost been three months since I finished the tapes and happy to report that I am still improving slightly. Don't look for a new chart







in this update. I haven't been keeping close track, plus, who has the time! Also, I don't beleive the chart gave people the full story.I can best sum up my improvement like this: I am 70% better 90% of the time. More specifically, I feel about 70% better 6 days out of 7. That seventh day I may get an episode that last 3 to 4 hours or less.Interesting note here: I had a colonoscopy yesterday (routine after 3 years since my last one because of a couple of very small polyps found and a history of colon cancer in my family), did not find anything abnormal - everything was find, so thank God I won't have to go through that for another 5 or 6 years (hurray). However, during the exam, the doctor told me I was having a lot of spasms and that I had an enormous amount of trapped gas, most likely because of the spasms. I told him, I don't notice the spasms, probably because I've learned to control the discomfort and anxiety through hypnosis. Nonetheless, I definately have classic IBS, or what they used to refer to spastic colon. It seems waste and gas will get trapped in my ascending and traverse colon for exended periods of time and I beleive once a week or so, it decides enough is enough and out it must go causeing me to have those 3 to 4 hours of discomfort I mentioned above.There was some more good news in that he told me that he was the lead investigator for the upcoming clinical trials for Zelmac here in Canada, and if I wanted to participate, he would make sure I would get in since there were so many people wanting to do this trial. I then mentioned to him about this community. A little later while I was in the recovery room, he came up to me (having thought about it for a bit) and said that if there were other people here that wanted to get involved, he would be happy to speak to everyone and try give us priority status for this study







Cool Huh!Eric, I'm going to contact Jeff directly about talking to my GI (Dr. Jeffery Axler), but I was wondering if you would mind if I posted a new topic in this forum for anyone who would be interested in the Zelmac trials even though this is the CBT and hypno forum?Good Health to all,







Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Stef!!! I was so happy to see your post. Glad you are doing pretty well..hopefully you will continue to improve. The way you described your improvements was very good, and gives people an idea of what can be accomplished. This is wonderful that you shared it with us!Your GI sounds pretty caring..good for him! I hope you are able to do the drug trials..Good luck for continued success, and hope to "see" you around mmore!Take care! Say, how's the kids' choir coming along...and say "hi" to your sweet wife, too!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to "see" you Stef! So glad you are doing so well. It sure is encouraging to me. Great that your Doc wanted to include folks here. I'll say thanks for letting him know about us! Hoping your success continues & grateful that you won't be going thru the scope again for awhile.







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

HI Stef,Thanks for the update, I am pleased you are doing well, long may it last and improve







Good new also about no more poking about for 5 or 6 years too







Again thanks, and isn;t it refreshing to hear of a GI who is open minded and progressive. Thanks againBest RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Stef and thanks for posting your progress. Although I did like the chart.







I understand. Sound like your doing good.I am with Mike, "long may it last and improve" my friend.You can certainly do that with the zelmac info, no problem. Great you had another colonoscopy and nothing was serious. Do you take any insouluable fiber stef? Like fibercon or equalactin?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2001)

Stef I'm curious about this new drug Zelmac that you've been talking about and would also like to get in on some trials. Where is this doctor located that you see and is it possible to get in on these trials?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, it maybe released soon so you know. Is constipation a symptom you have?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

Eric,That's good news about Zelnorm coming out and I'm curious about its effectiveness. Constipation is a symptom I have to a mild degree although it has improved thanks to Mike's tapes.


----------

